# 

## chłodnik

cześć,
Zaczynam przygodę z budową własnego domu, budowę będę prowadził sam ewentualnie z pomocą znajomych.
Jaki strop dla samoroba będzie szybszy w wykonaniu teriva czy monolit? Jakie wy robiliście? Ile czasu zajęło wam zrobienie stropu?

----------


## pandzik

Płyty ze strunobetonu. Odpadają Ci wszelkie podpory montażowe. Zamki zalewasz betonem i to wszystko.

----------


## chłodnik

Niestety ze względu na dość otwarty charakter domu architekt przy płytach zastosował pociąg 45 cm przez budynek , z tego powodu będzie monolit albo teriva

----------


## stefek1980

U siebie robiłem terrive, jednak po zrobieniu płyty fundamentowej nie powinno też być problemu ze stropem.

----------


## busy_beaver

> Niestety ze względu na dość otwarty charakter domu architekt przy płytach zastosował pociąg 45 cm przez budynek , z tego powodu będzie monolit albo teriva


Też miałem podciąg przy monolicie.
Jednak po ściągnięciu ofert od wykonawców wyszło mi taniej i lepiej zakupić płyty smart

----------


## chłodnik

Ofertę na strop kanałowy strunobetonowy miałem na 150zł/m2 z transportem bez rozładunku.
Podciag jest w każdym przypadku tylko w teriva i monolicie połowa pociągu chowa się w wysokości stropu. Teraz się zastanawiam który będzie łatwiej wykonać samorbowi?

----------


## micbarpia

Jak Ci sie nie spieszy jakos bardzo to ja w sierpniu bede pod koniec zmagan ze stropem monolitycznym solo... bede opisywal...mam nadzieje ze sie dA

----------


## djcezar

> Jak Ci sie nie spieszy jakos bardzo to ja w sierpniu bede pod koniec zmagan ze stropem monolitycznym solo... bede opisywal...mam nadzieje ze sie dA


Witam
Ja też miałem robić strop monolityczny sam ale ostatecznie robiłem ze znajomym. Bardzo ciężko jest go wykonać samemu, trzeba ciągle uważać żeby stemple czy deski nie zleciały na ciebie. Nie wyobrażam sobie sam podnosić rząd stempli z deską i jeszcze to zamocować poza tym jeszcze dochodzą wieńce, żebrowanie, a jak jest jeszcze podciąg długi z 6mb to masakra. 
Dla własnego bezpieczeństwa rób to z kimś.

Pozdrawiam Dj_

----------


## d7d

> Niestety ze względu na dość otwarty charakter domu architekt przy płytach zastosował pociąg 45 cm przez budynek , z tego powodu będzie monolit albo teriva


Płyty strunobetonowe można połączyć z podciągiem.
Podciąg może być żelbetowy lub stalowy.

----------


## busy_beaver

> Płyty strunobetonowe można połączyć z podciągiem.
> Podciąg może być żelbetowy lub stalowy.


Zależy jeszcze jaka rozpiętość ścian.
U mnie nie trzeba nawet podciągu, strop smart ma tylko 20 cm grubości przy długości 7,1 m

----------


## d7d

Podciąg nie musi być tylko z powodu rozpiętości stropu.
Podciąg może być pod ścianę powyżej lub jako nadproże.
Strunobetony tak średnio do 12 m rozpiętości .... i więcej ale to zależy od obciążeń i grubości stropu.

----------


## Garażowiec

że sę tak nieśmiało wtrące ze stropem , może warto  rozważyć JS1   lub JS2 ?

----------


## d7d

> Ofertę na strop kanałowy strunobetonowy miałem na 150zł/m2 z transportem bez rozładunku.
> Podciag jest w każdym przypadku tylko w teriva i monolicie połowa pociągu chowa się w wysokości stropu. Teraz się zastanawiam który będzie łatwiej wykonać samorbowi?


W płytach kanałowych podciąg też może się chować.

----------


## d7d

> że sę tak nieśmiało wtrące ze stropem , może warto  rozważyć JS1   lub JS2 ?


Bedzie trochę gorzej z akustyką stropu.

----------


## chichot_23

Ja u siebie będę robić strop Filigran. Płyty mogą mieć długość do 12 m i wykonane pod każdy projekt. Poza tym po ułożeniu i zalaniu ich spód (sufit) jest gładki jak stół więc odpada tynkowanie. No i nie ma mowy o klawiszowaniu (porównywalny do monolitycznego).

----------

